# 17 weeks old weight 37.47 lbs, Is it normal?



## Acejin

Hi,

My 17 weeks old (male) pup weight 17kg and I wondered whether this weight is normal for his age or his weight too low?
My pup body looks pretty healthy and not thin but compared to other pups at the same age he might be thinner, at least that's what I think but I wish I`m wrong.

How much weight your dog was at My 17 weeks old old?

I feed him three times a day with acana large breed pup, One cup at each meal and a quantity of 370kg per day, Maybe I should feed him more?
I looked at a table on the bag but I didn`t understand anything, According to the bag what`s the recommended amount to feed my pup?









I added some pictures if that helps, Unfortunately I have no pictures of his profile.


Thanks!


----------



## Sapakus

He's about 4 lbs off the "Average" weight, but if he looks and acts healthy, it should be fine. How is his energy level?

Also, my dog grew about 10 lbs a month for the first 6 months. and if a month he wasnt upto the mark, he caught up by the next. 
so, he was 60 lbs in 6 months, and at 15 months, hes 87 lbs!


----------



## tjzick

that doesnt seem right. jus looked at my vet records. my pup was 34 lbs at around 11 weeks old.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

Could you get a picture of him standing up from the side and looking down on his back? From the pictures you posted, he looks fine. Very handsome pup! 

The charts and things are just averages. Some dogs will weigh more, some less, some will keep right about on target. Doesn't mean there is anything wrong with your pup if they don't fit the average so long as your pup is a healthy weight for his body size.


----------



## warpwr

Acejin said:


> Hi,


Your GSD will be 70+ lbs. as an adult and is now between 3 and 5 months old.

You should be feeding 6 cups (or 750 gm) per day according to the chart you provided.

I would divide that by two and feed 3 cups morning and 3 cups evening.


----------



## fuzzybunny

warpwr said:


> Your GSD will be 70+ lbs. as an adult and is now between 3 and 5 months old.
> 
> You should be feeding 6 cups (or 750 gm) per day according to the chart you provided.
> 
> I would divide that by two and feed 3 cups morning and 3 cups evening.


The chart is in kg not pounds so a 70 pound adult would be 32kg. You're feeding your pup correctly according to the chart.

My dog weighed 30 pounds at 16 weeks and is now 81 pounds.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

tjzick said:


> that doesnt seem right. jus looked at my vet records. my pup was 34 lbs at around 11 weeks old.


That's completely meaningless, there is no one perfect weight for all GSD pups based on age.

Acejin, regardless of how much your puppy weighs, no matter how much you feed him, the only way to know if he's the right weight _for him_ is to look at his condition. If he's skinny, feed him a little more. If he's looking a little thick, feed him less, no matter how much the bag says to use.


----------



## Acejin

tjzick said:


> that doesnt seem right. jus looked at my vet records. my pup was 34 lbs at around 11 weeks old.


34 lbs at 11 weeks old? WOW! I didn`t think the different would be so significant.

My pup is such a glutton that If I`ll give him the whole bag he will eat until he explodes and that's why I don`t know what`s the correct amount I should feed him but after what you wrote I think I'll double the amount of his food.
Last month he raised seven pounds so I don`t think there should be a problem to gain a few more pounds.

Thank you all!

*EDIT:*
After reading the other comments I see now because we post at the same time, I have to say my puppy completely healthy with a full energy so his weight didn`t affect anything.
I'll try to take some profile pictures and post, Anyway.. I probably didn`t feed enough my dog ​​even though he seems fine.


----------



## fuzzybunny

Cassidy's Mom said:


> That's completely meaningless, there is no one perfect weight for all GSD pups based on age.
> 
> Acejin, regardless of how much your puppy weighs, no matter how much you feed him, the only way to know if he's the right weight _for him_ is to look at his condition. If he's skinny, feed him a little more. If he's looking a little thick, feed him less, no matter how much the bag says to use.


:thumbup:


----------



## paulag1955

Remember, average and normal are not synonyms. My middle daughter didn't weigh 20 pounds until she turned 3 years old. Was that average? Yeah, not so much. But it was normal _for her_. Don't get too hung up on charts.

The only way you can decide the proper amount to feed your puppy is to judged based on how he looks and feels and his energy level.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Acejin said:


> My pup is such a glutton that If I`ll give him the whole bag he will eat until he explodes and that's why I don`t know what`s the correct amount I should feed him but after what you wrote I think I'll double the amount of his food.
> Last month he raised seven pounds so I don`t think there should be a problem to gain a few more pounds.


It's hard to tell in your pictures since he's laying down, but he definitely does not look skinny to me, so I wouldn't start increasing his food unless you can see more than the last one or two ribs. You should be able to easily feel them. Apparently hunger is not a good way to determine proper feeding amount. 

If I paid attention to how much food my dogs thought they needed a day, we'd be going through a couple of bags a week! It's up to ME to make sure theyr'e fed the right amount to keep them in optimum condition, and that's always going to be less than they would eat if given the chance.


----------



## Acejin

I read all your comments and I'm still a little confused  
I managed to shoot him now with two profile pictures so I hope you can tell me if physically he looks fine and not thin to his age.

According to the pictures do you think I should feed him the same amount or increase the quantity?

Many Thanks!


----------



## tjzick

Cassidy's Mom said:


> That's completely meaningless, there is no one perfect weight for all GSD pups based on age.
> 
> Acejin, regardless of how much your puppy weighs, no matter how much you feed him, the only way to know if he's the right weight _for him_ is to look at his condition. If he's skinny, feed him a little more. If he's looking a little thick, feed him less, no matter how much the bag says to use.


never said it was meaningless was jus giving her an idea i was shocked with the difference myself. oh, and get off ur high horse... thanks.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

Not sure how Cassidy is on a high horse? I was going to say the same thing. The issue with our breed is, there is SO much variety. A male dog can be healthy at 60lb or they can be healthy at 90lb. So you can't expect a dog who tops out at 60lb to be the same weight or height at 16 weeks old as the one who ends up being a 90lb adult. Not all lines develop the same, even within the same litter puppies often develop at different rates. Just because your puppy was that size at a younger age doesn't mean this dog isn't at the right weight for his build and age. Point is, there isn't anything even possibly "not right" about the OP dog just because of how YOUR dog was at that age. He's obviously a well balanced dog at a healthy weight. That is all that matters.


----------



## warpwr

fuzzybunny said:


> The chart is in kg not pounds


Whoops! :hammer:
Yeah that makes a big difference. 
Thanks for pointing that out fuzzybunny, it seemed like a lot since we only feed our 7 month old about 4-5 cups a day and she will be in the 80 lb. (36-38kg) range as an adult.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Acejin said:


> According to the pictures do you think I should feed him the same amount or increase the quantity?
> 
> Many Thanks!


He looks great, I see no reason to feed him more at this point.


----------



## Acejin

Cassidy's Mom said:


> He looks great, I see no reason to feed him more at this point.


Gerat! That's what I wanted to hear.

I still think of adding another half cup per meal, I'm sure it can`t hurt.
BTW, Is it necessary at some point to increase or reduce the amount of food?


Thanks All!


----------



## tjzick

i apologize someone had jus set me off on the phone and i get hot headed and loose it sometimes.


----------



## Riley3696

Your pup could just be bored. Riley will go looking for food when he hs nothing better to do. I thought he ws looking for food but after a few times of me giving him more food he would tke a few bites then go looking for something else to do. I started to play with him when he acts like he's looking for food. your pup looks great!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC

My girl was 31 lbs. 3 weeks ago at 17 weeks old. My vet told me she's at a perfect weight. We go in again tomorrow - so I'll let you know where she's at now - but my guess is right about where your guy is - and she's now 20 weeks!

I've posted a couple of pics of her at 17 weeks below...


----------



## Acejin

PiedPiperInKC said:


> My girl was 31 lbs. 3 weeks ago at 17 weeks old. My vet told me she's at a perfect weight. We go in again tomorrow - so I'll let you know where she's at now - but my guess is right about where your guy is - and she's now 20 weeks!
> 
> I've posted a couple of pics of her at 17 weeks below...


She looks great and she has a big ears like my pup =]
I'd love to get an update on her weight, It's always Interesting to know what happens with other puppies.

I still have a question I would appreciate if you can answer, Is it necessary at some point to increase or reduce the amount of food?

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## PaddyD

Cassidy's Mom said:


> That's completely meaningless, there is no one perfect weight for all GSD pups based on age.
> 
> Acejin, regardless of how much your puppy weighs, no matter how much you feed him, the only way to know if he's the right weight _for him_ is to look at his condition. If he's skinny, feed him a little more. If he's looking a little thick, feed him less, no matter how much the bag says to use.


This is all you need to know.
Your dog looks great in the pictures.
My female weighed 2 pounds for each week of age until 6 months then
slowed way down. But that is only one dog.
She is 70 pounds at 2 years so she is an average female.
Your guy is likely to be much bigger.


----------



## robk

My boy was 32.2 lbs at 17 weeks. My friends pup from the same breeder was 37.2 lbs at 16 weeks. I think my friends dog looked a little heavy but they are all slightly different. I worry about it yet. The pictures of your dog look very good to me!


----------



## doggiedad

my pup was 35 lbs at 4 months old.
he was 82 lbs when he was 1 year old.
when my boy was a pup he was fed
1 cup in the am. 1 cup at noon and 1 cup
in the pm. he had a snack throughout the day.
all Sheps are different. use the charts as a guide line.
what works for your dog is what you should go by.


----------



## doggiedad

your dog isn't setting the standard. what's right for the
OP's dog might not be the same as for your dog
or my dog or another dog.



tjzick said:


> that doesnt seem right. jus looked at my vet records. my pup was 34 lbs at around 11 weeks old.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Acejin said:


> BTW, Is it necessary at some point to increase or reduce the amount of food?


Absolutely, and again - his condition should be your guide, the bag recommendations are just a general starting point. The bigger he gets, the more calories he'll need, but as he matures his caloric needs will start to reduce, especially as he nears adulthood. 

Puppies need anywhere from 1-1/2 to 2 times as much food as an adult dog of the same weight, but that will gradually decrease, probably starting around the 6 or 7 month old range. Just pay attention to his condition and you'll do fine.


----------



## scuba_bob

My pup was 31lds at 15 weeks and I'm also feeding Acana large breed puppy food, I give 3 cups a day and he's at a perfect weight.


----------



## nitemares

I think your pup looks great, super cute too :wub: I don't think he needs more food now, GSDs are not supposed to be round, they're supposed to be more on the lean side.


----------



## smithie

Blimey, just reading all these and everyone elses pup seems to be a lot lighter than mine! Got him weighed yesterday and he's 20kg which is apparently 44 lbs!! And he's 18 weeks :/ I can easily feel his ribs and he comes in nicely at the waistline. I don't think he looks overweight but now I'm panicking a bit. He gets fed Beta large breed puppy 3 times a day, 1 cup each time.


----------



## fuzzybunny

smithie said:


> Blimey, just reading all these and everyone elses pup seems to be a lot lighter than mine! Got him weighed yesterday and he's 20kg which is apparently 44 lbs!! And he's 18 weeks :/ I can easily feel his ribs and he comes in nicely at the waistline. I don't think he looks overweight but now I'm panicking a bit. He gets fed Beta large breed puppy 3 times a day, 1 cup each time.


The important thing is how he looks and feels. If you can feel his ribs and he has a waist as you say then you shouldn't worry. He is just a big dog


----------



## PiedPiperInKC

Acejin said:


> She looks great and she has a big ears like my pup =]
> I'd love to get an update on her weight, It's always Interesting to know what happens with other puppies.
> 
> I still have a question I would appreciate if you can answer, Is it necessary at some point to increase or reduce the amount of food?
> 
> Thank you all for your help!


Ok, just got back from the vet and I got my original post wrong. My girl, Kaiya, at 17 weeks weighed 30 lbs. She is now 20 weeks and as of today weighs 34.7 lbs. She is being fed 1 1/4 cups of food 3x/day. She is happy, healthy and lean...just like she's supposed to be!


----------



## lrodptl

My pup was 51 pounds at 17 weeks and slender. He maxed out at 95 pounds at now 2 years old.


----------



## Acejin

PiedPiperInKC said:


> Ok, just got back from the vet and I got my original post wrong. My girl, Kaiya, at 17 weeks weighed 30 lbs. She is now 20 weeks and as of today weighs 34.7 lbs. She is being fed 1 1/4 cups of food 3x/day. She is happy, healthy and lean...just like she's supposed to be!


Thank you for your update, I'm glad to hear that everything is fine!
I guess it's normal that there is some difference between males and females.

BTW, A few days ago I discovered that my neighbor has a two and a half year old german shepherd which is freaking huge!

height - 29.1 in.
weight - 154.32 lbs.

I'm sure he`s oversized, but it was the most impressive german shepherd I`ve seein. He wasn`t fat and seemed completely solid and healthy.
I don`t want my dog be this big, but it was a rare sight - He looked like a bear


----------



## annie

Our pup was about 20 % underweight when we got him. He fell very ill in the first few days and it was a horrible experience. 

Anyway He is now 16-17 weeks and weighs 37.47 lbs / 17 kg.


----------



## Acejin

annie said:


> Our pup was about 20 % underweight when we got him. He fell very ill in the first few days and it was a horrible experience.
> 
> Anyway He is now 16-17 weeks and weighs 37.47 lbs / 17 kg.


What a cute puppy! I can`t stop looking at the pictures :wild:
I suppose there is a difference in weight between GSD with a short hair and a long hair.


----------



## Tommy5144

I used to get very worried that my puppy was underweight. Like yours he was very sick at a young age (parvo) and underweight. But he is growing now, you can't see his ribs, he has TONS of energy, not a picky eater, loves to play and the vet says he is in perfect health. 

He is only 41 lbs currently, at an age of 25 weeks. He is expected to be close to 90-95 lbs, and def will be based on his ears and paws.

Dont worry, your dog will get to the size he is MEANT to be, slower or faster than other dogs. Just make sure he isn't too skinny (and doesn't look it based on pics) or too fat...


----------



## annie

Acejin said:


> What a cute puppy! I can`t stop looking at the pictures :wild:


Thanks Acejin, he is a beaut!


----------



## tracyaesaert

LOL... ours will be a 1 year old pup on the 22nd and she weighs already 70.54 lbs. Her brother is totally overweight and weighs about 110lbs.

As this is my first GSD, I always thought she was too tin, but both the vet and the breeder say that she is quiet perfect and still in her growth ....


----------



## lrodptl

tracyaesaert said:


> LOL... ours will be a 1 year old pup on the 22nd and she weighs already 70.54 lbs. Her brother is totally overweight and weighs about 110lbs.
> 
> As this is my first GSD, I always thought she was too tin, but both the vet and the breeder say that she is quiet perfect and still in her growth ....


I would expect that to be her weight thereabouts forever.


----------



## Acejin

*Update..!*

For those who don`t remember you can look at my first post, I was at the vet today to weigh my pup and I must say I'm surprised - He weighs 44.09 lbs instead of 37.47 two weeks ago, He got three pounds!
What do you think, Is it normal to get three pounds in two weeks? The veterinarian said the dog was in great shape.

Thanks All!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

At that age it's not unusual for puppies to gain as much as 10-12 pounds in a month. That rapid growth will slow down greatly the older he gets.


----------



## lrodptl

Acejin said:


> *Update..!*
> 
> For those who don`t remember you can look at my first post, I was at the vet today to weigh my pup and I must say I'm surprised - He weighs 44.09 lbs instead of 37.47 two weeks ago, He got three pounds!
> What do you think, Is it normal to get three pounds in two weeks? The veterinarian said the dog was in great shape.
> 
> Thanks All!


Normal growth.


----------



## Anthony8858

After reading all these responses, I've come to the conclusion that my pup is a pip-squeak.
She's 15 weeks, and 20 lbs.
She looks terrific, and eats well.
Mom and Dad were 75 and 85 lbs, respectively.


----------



## NancyJ

Anthony8858 said:


> After reading all these responses, I've come to the conclusion that my pup is a pip-squeak.
> She's 15 weeks, and 20 lbs.
> She looks terrific, and eats well.
> Mom and Dad were 75 and 85 lbs, respectively.


Grow her out slow and surely

At 11 weeks Beau was 23 lbs and I am keeping him lean. But he is a fountain of energy.


----------



## Anthony8858

jocoyn said:


> Grow her out slow and surely
> 
> At 11 weeks Beau was 23 lbs and I am keeping him lean. But he is a fountain of energy.


In all honesty, I'm a bit concerned about her size. She's beautiful, healthy looking, and loaded with life. But everything I read leads me to believe she's small to standard.

Been charting her weight, and the past 2 weeks, she's gained 5 lbs over that span.

She was born on 6/25, so that would make her almost 16 weeks.


----------



## NancyJ

I honestly like them small. My female is 50lbs, My male is 75. I am hopiing Beau will be about 75. I think both are in the standard but at the bottom end.


----------



## LaRen616

Sounds normal to me. 

My puppy was last weighed at 15 1/2 weeks old and she was 31.6 pounds. 

She's lean and active. :wub:


----------



## Anthony8858

jocoyn said:


> I honestly like them small. My female is 50lbs, My male is 75. I am hopiing Beau will be about 75. I think both are in the standard but at the bottom end.


As long as she's standard, I'm happy.
If she turns out to be 50lbs, I'd be OK. As long as she's healthy.


----------



## NancyJ

Do realize, too that by feeding them foods not overloaded in nutrients and calcium etc they do grow slower. A lot of the numbers may be based on rapidly growing overfed pups.

I took "feeds and feeding" in college concerning farm animals where the whole focus was rapid gain to market weight, not health and longeivity and that philosophy bled over to feeding puppies - and then there was pano etc. 

Obviously a properly fed puppy may still grow fast - genetics and all that - but we all know about 9 year old human girls menstruating when it really should be about 12 and 13 all due to rapid growth and layering of fat (and hormone disrutpers) - Look how BIG kids are - eeeek - it is scary and I am so glad my grandaughters are "normal" skinny kids and the 9 year old has no "female" development at all.

I never worried about what they weighed but what their condition is. I look closely at my dogs and figure out if food needs to go up or down based on condition. The puppy -- I just want to see high activity, some ribs but no spine or hip bones coming out. When the adult coat comes in I will look to ensure tuck in.


----------



## LaRen616

LaRen616 said:


> Sounds normal to me.
> 
> My puppy was last weighed at 15 1/2 weeks old and she was 31.6 pounds.
> 
> She's lean and active. :wub:


Wanted to add that she gets fed 4 cups of Wellness Super5Mix LBP.

She's thin, you can see ribs sometimes, her coat is gorgeous and the Vet said she is the perfect weight.


----------



## bianca

My Molly is 55# (at almost 2 years), she does look really small compared to every other GSD I have seen around here- with the exception of one of her littermates.


----------



## Acejin

Update!

I was at the vet today to check on the dog weight after two months and I was very surprised to discover a significant change in his weight, Two months ago he weight 17kg (37.47 lbs) and now after two months and a week he weight 26.3kg (58.42 lbs) - He gained 9kg which is good news!​
Is it normal for him to gain 9kg in two months and a week?

Picture of him at six months:


----------



## JackB.

I don't know much, but ours gained about 10 lbs a month during the 4-7 month period. Seems normal to me, they grow so quickly!


----------

